# Finding a pony broke to ride



## loveminis (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi.

I am looking for a dead broke pony for my granddaughter to ride, under 40".

Can anyone recommend a farm, or a good pony classified ad website. I have already tried DreamHorse. I am on the West Coast.


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 24, 2008)

Try Tina Rosvold in MN.


----------



## Lewella (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep try Tina - http://www.rosvoldfarm.com

Eldon McCall at Bellevue Farm also sometimes has a broke mare or two - http://www.bellevuefarm.com


----------



## loveminis (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Thanks !

I am going to contact both of those farms.


----------



## Lmequine (Nov 26, 2008)

Eldon McCall has the perfect little mare for your daughter. A nice silver dapple that was used for riding lessons this summer. Checkout Wa-Full Nuisance Jewel on his ale page. I just saw her this past weekend and she is a nice little mare. Bubbles is also super friendly and pretty as well.


----------

